# ICD9 codes



## Bellaboo (Jun 13, 2008)

Can anyone advise as to the specifiic ICD codes to use for
atrial fibrillation, new onset  and
atrial fibrillation with rapid ventricular response
Thanks for the help!


----------



## 007CPC (Jun 14, 2008)

Bellaboo said:


> Can anyone advise as to the specifiic ICD codes to use for
> atrial fibrillation, new onset  and
> atrial fibrillation with rapid ventricular response
> Thanks for the help!



427.31: rapid ventricular response is, or can be, inclusive with atrial fibrilation. (utilized 2007 manuals)


----------

